# 57g OCeanic Illuminata, Low tech scape



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Finally got to set up my brother's tank.

All low tech, low light. Few varietes of Anubias, Java Ferns, Crypts, and some Bolbitis.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet!!, thats a lot of anubias, ferns, and other lowlight plants! What do you think of the tank itself?


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good!! 
I think it would look sick with a black background!
How low tech is it? (watts/duration, ferts, co2/excel, substrate) I am moving and rebuilding my shrimp tank and looking to go ultra low maintenance, which usually translates to ultra low tech so I am very curious to see how this works out.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Is 2x39 GLO fixture over an essentially overheighted 50 breeder tank. Eco complete substrate, Excel only for carbon.

I literally put this tank together like today, so we'll see how it shows with little ferts. I plan to have him barely dose it with the Seachem line, not looking for explosive growth, just keep it healthy.

I think the tank is every bit as nice as a 90-p, I think I'd buy this first honestly to not have to deal with the garden mats and stuff... And it didn't bow out even a bit. Tight build with beveled edges.... Oceanic has a nice tank on their hands.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a beautiful aquarium Ingg. I love the varying textures throughout the aquarium and the way the rock pokes up, making it look like a vine-covered outcrop. Lovely!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad to see the US manufacturers are realizing that there is a demand for rimless.

Very nice looking tank.


----------

